#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-27
<Cheri703> hello folks
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy
<Cheri703> howzit
<canthus13> Cheri703: http://www.lolbrary.com/new/2647/computer-engineer-barbie-is-for-real/
<Cheri703> hehe
<Unit193> I'm a barbie girl...
<BiosElement> Oh wow...
<BiosElement> I blame you for this canthus13 http://www.lolbrary.com/new/2630/karma-police/
<dmcglone> http://www.lolbrary.com/random/5002/-error-building-not-found/
<canthus13> BiosElement: eh? I didn't crash it.
<canthus13> BiosElement: ...or are you blaming me for wasting several hours of your life browsing that site?
<deejoe> when blaming, it helps to be specific
<thafreak> Anyone ever buy a padded carrying case for transporting hard drives?
<thafreak> I just noticed amazon had some on sale, seem pretty awesome
<thafreak> I want to do backups to disk cause they're cheap, but moving them offsite frequently, I want something to keep them safe during transport
<canthus13> thafreak: I was in a padded room once....
<BiosElement> canthus13: For the wasting several hours of my life
<Unit193> And only once?
<canthus13> BiosElement: :D
<canthus13> Unit193: I never left.
<Unit193> Ah!
<deejoe> thafreak: link, please?
<deejoe> these are for bare drives, or for drives encased in external assemblies?
<Unit193> Is there an easy way to only allow access to certain sites?
<canthus13> Sure. whitelests.
<canthus13> Doesn't work *THAT* well, but it works.
<Unit193> I know that part, just hosts didn't seem to work for me
<canthus13> Hosts isn't designed to be a whitelist.  You could use OpenDNS to manage sites... As long as DNS is locked down and the user can't change it, they'd be stuck with whatever you set up for them.  and OpenDNS is free for home use.
<canthus13> (basically, just make sure that the user isn't in umm... the netdev group, I think.)
<Cheri703> opendns is awesome
<canthus13> It's ok for most stuff.
 * canthus13 uses it for the main machines, runs google DNS on his and his wife's PCs.
<canthus13> Keeps the kids off the worst sites. :)
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> I set it up on clients networks sometimes
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-28
<Unit193> I have it here
<Unit193> Router
 * Unit193 is annoyed because main flash is gone...
<Cheri703> hola folks
<Unit193> Cheri703: Howdy
<Cheri703> coming on wednesday?
<Unit193> Maybe. But not to the meeting
<Cheri703> k
<Unit193> You think you may be able to tell what's going on at the meeting?
<Cheri703> we'll post logs
<Unit193> Well, I'm going to have the client running, I was just wondering what might be going on...
<Cheri703> well, hopefully get some updates on what's going on in the relocos, what the status of the various leads might be, some other stuff
 * Unit193 hopes he can recover his flash
<Cheri703> flash drive or flash player?
<Unit193> Drive... I had it in when dban started autonuking and removed it VERY quickly...
<Cheri703> ah
<Cheri703> partition find and mount is good
<Unit193> That's not going to help in this case...
<Cheri703> k
<Cheri703> ugh, money money
<Unit193> Always funny in a rich mans world
<Cheri703> not really
 * skellat ponders the reload being done to the Frankenstein box with the Lucid minimal installer
 * Cheri703 is staying up late again, had been doing better about actually sleeping like a normal person
<Cheri703> so much for that
<Unit193> Oh and I got a laptop (Kinda old) but rather nice with Xubuntu!
<Cheri703> nice :)
<Cheri703> how is eric's screen doing?
<Unit193> Still not well
<Unit193> Latitude D810
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> I'll talk to my parents about bringing my mom's
<gillyman> i have my buddy computer, and its will not boot past the start up hp screen, can i do a system recovery with out the back up disk??
<gillyman> canthus 13  can you give me some light on this
<Unit193> You gotta wait longer...
<canthus13> o.0
<Unit193> He went to #ubuntu-beginners
<Unit193> #lubuntu: [14:53:59] *** Psilocybin_Elf burps.   (First thing he has said...)
<ronnoc> hi all
<Unit193> ronnoc: Howdy!
<ronnoc> Unit193: What's up?
<Unit193> Ceiling...
<ronnoc> Also the level of your sarcasm! lol
<Unit193> That's about normal... Howdy doo?
<ronnoc> Took the day off of work. How about you?
<Unit193> playing on new laptop :D
<ronnoc> nice - what did you get?
<Unit193> Latitude D810 (It's not new)
<Unit193> (I've bragged about it enough though...)
<_bbb> dude
<ronnoc> lol
<ronnoc> is it one of the ones that was made to run Ubuntu?
<Unit193> Nope, I don't want to run Ubuntu (And it would be too heavy...)
<Unit193> Xubuntu is my OS ;)
<Unit193> _bbb: Dude?
<_bbb> i put crunchbang on my old thinkpad t42
<_bbb> even lighter than xubuntu
<Unit193> Xubuntu isn't all that lightweight, Ubuntu is just a solid brick. Lubuntu is the lightweight one (Or the one the Ohio LoCo is doing :P )
<Unit193> And that's great! Seem like new?
<_bbb> Lubuntu is what lxde?
<_bbb> i dont get those distro
<_bbb> prefer regular ubuntu then install xfce lxde or whatever
<Unit193> Lubuntu is LXDE. http://www.spodit.co.uk/USB-Coffee-Warmer-Hub looks sweet!
<Unit193> Mini.iso?
<Unit193> [15:28:16] [Freenode] Irssi: howdy has left Freenode         Eh?
<canthus13> _bbb: we're workign on a crunchbang-ish metapackage... :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Notice how they said Ohio LoCo? Not just you and SMK
<canthus13> Yup.
<canthus13> Silly brits with no idea what an ohio 'accent' sounds like. :/
<Unit193> Now I really need to find SMK's podcast on it...
<ronnoc> that's cool that you guys are crunchbang MP. For me, it's KDE for life though ;)
<Unit193> ronnoc: I'm not all that much for Kubuntu, but I'm on it right now
<ronnoc> Unit193: Just keeping up with KDE?
<Unit193> This computer dualboots and I like this better than the alt ;)
<ronnoc> ahhhh =)
<Unit193> Guess my alt?
<Unit193> Holy crap Kubuntu is flashy and really fun to play with the desktop ^_^
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-29
<Cheri703> \o/ another unexpected customer tomorrow :)
 * skellat ponders 
<Cheri703> hrm?
<skellat> The fallacy of the part equals the whole
<Cheri703> mmk
<skellat> I have to go drive my sister to work so I'll probably be back in an hour
<Cheri703> kk
 * canthus13 drools.
<Cheri703> anything in particular canthus13? or just lack of muscle control...
<canthus13> Cheri703: Just feeling a bit braindead...
<Cheri703> I know the feeling
<canthus13> Cheri703: I've been helping the wife with her algebra homework.. It's making my head hurt.
<Unit193> That's not what it's supposed to feel like? ;) (And I know that feeling all too well...)
<Cheri703> ah, I was helping husband with math homework the other night, yeah, math hurts
<Unit193> canthus13: If you wanted to know, the demo did go well (Speach thing) If you didn't want to know, then just ignore this...
<Unit193> ronnoc: No -offtopic? You get coffee...
<ronnoc> lol
 * ronnoc gets some strong java
<Unit193> I'm making some tea for the night...
<EricR2427> I've downed about a liter of root beer if that counts...
<Unit193> I would go for pop, but the others wouldn't like that...
<Cheri703> yeah, because it's SODA
<Unit193> I have no idea what soda is... Is it like pop?
<Cheri703> nope, way better
<Unit193> We will never agree on this... How about Coke or Pepsi?
<skellat> Meeting is in less than 20 hours, right?
<Cheri703> 8pm tomorrow
<Cheri703> well, 8pm wednesday
<skellat> Which is 20 hours from now
<skellat> Well, 19.5 technically :-)
<Cheri703> yup
<Unit193> Excess Flood...
<Cheri703> hmm
<Unit193> Still awake?
<Unit193> (Jurassic Park here...)
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> deejoe: sorry, was away for a few days...regarding the carrying case for drives, I was envisioning external drives, so ones in their own enclosure.
<deejoe> ah, ok
<deejoe> thanks for clarifying, thafreak
<thafreak> deejoe: you ever transport drives?
<deejoe> not as a going thing, no
<deejoe> I mean, I carry external drives around sometimes, so I suppose that counts a bit.
<thafreak> currently, I just tend to be very careful...
<deejoe> yeah
<thafreak> but I've not had to transport more than one so far
<deejoe> with SATA and the hotplug open sleds there are now, I've been interested in cases for bare drives for transport and storage.
<thafreak> I thought about those too...and I may build something like that in the future...but currently, I don't think my customer needs more than 2TiB of storage for backups
<thafreak> so the cheaper route is a couple of external disks that I rotate frequently
<deejoe> sure, makes sense
<deejoe> I'm just shocked and disappointed at how expensive and hard-to-find the other kinds of cases are.
<deejoe> seems like a plastic box with some sort of anti-static coating or foam really shouldn't be more than a couple of bucks each, cheaper in bulk.
<thafreak> yeah, they seem to be for "server" class hardware only...which makes them cost more
<deejoe> server-schmerver, it's just a box
<deejoe> you know?
<thafreak> oh I thought you were talking about the drive tray backplane
<deejoe> no, just "here, let me put this drive in something more robust than the anti-static bag, and more tractable than the bulky and awkward original packaging to keep it clean and protect it a little bit while it sits on a shelf.
<deejoe> "
<thafreak> ah, gotcha..yeah, I'm surprised those don't exist either
<thafreak> the only things I've seen out are basically the same thing I posted a link to...a carrying case with custom foam configuration
<deejoe> this isn't mine, and I don't have nearly the capacity need as this, but here's an example use-case http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisdag/4668538789/in/set-72157600938800182/
<thafreak> holy crap
<thafreak> yeah, I don't have quite that need either :)
<thafreak> course with 2TiB drives now around $60...I may :)
<deejoe> those guys use EC2 for a lot of their client's work.
<deejoe> the big downside is bandwidth--getting massive chunks of data to and from Amazon.
<deejoe> So, they just ship drives, apparently.
<deejoe> "Never underestimate the bandwidth of a ${VEHICLE} loaded with ${STORAGE_MEDIA} . . . "
<thafreak> yep, I was just thinking about that the other day
<thafreak> when I was thinking about, the fact that it matters more what your latency is, than your bandwidth...well for most things
<deejoe> well, for some things
<deejoe> given that considerations of bandwidth vs latency occur all the way from the processor registers on out, things shift considerably depending on where your talking about and what the task is.
<deejoe> s/your/you're/
<thafreak> if you've got enough bandwidth to suite your needs...more bandwidth isn't necessarily better...but lower latency is
<thafreak> the example being that the truck/train full of disks is about as high of bandwidth as you can get...but the latency sucks :)
<deejoe> yup.  this is something of a hobby horse for me because for a long time I was stuck in thinking of the typical PC architecture's components as givens, and the separations between them as being very clear.  But when one starts to look at networked storage and clustered computing with concerns about message-passing over interconnects and the role of cache and so on, it all really starts to blur considerably.
<thafreak> yeah...but there are some interconnects which blur the difference between internal and external too :)
<thafreak> you get the top end infiniband, and the interconnect is faster than the bus between two cpu sockets in some cases
<deejoe> yeah, that's exactly the sort of thing I mean.
<thafreak> multicore/multisocket stuff is odd
<deejoe> well, even the idea that the network is faster than the disk throughput
<thafreak> HPC stuff is really not something that's easy to do
<thafreak> yeah, now a days, it can easily be
<deejoe> so, you can have a single spindle in the box being "slower" than a network-available set of striped disks.
<thafreak> even with fast disk bus, the drive usually can't saturate it
<thafreak> yup...that's why I'm typically content with 30MiB/s or so...
<thafreak> most of my internal disks can barely do that...hell even some on hardware raid don't get that much better
<thafreak> and I know I can get about the same over simple gigabit ethernet
<thafreak> even with my cheap switches
<thafreak> that's in my basement mind you...
<thafreak> I'd expect better than that from better hardware :)
<deejoe> http://xkcd.com/691/ <- this was before 32GB microSD was available, even
<deejoe> the mouseover text, as usual, is the good part
<jacob> jacob
<jacob> oops :P
<deejoe> o.O
<Unit193> Yeah... Saying your own name...
<jacob> disregard the seemingly insane person
<jacob> anywho, is there a meeting tonight?
<Unit193> Telling them to ignore me?
<jacob> ^_^
<Unit193> Yep! 8pm
<jacob> gotcha
<Cheri703> o/ jacob
<jacob> 'ey Cheri703
<Cheri703> how's it going?
<jacob> how goes it
<Cheri703> alright, sitting here at ubuntu hour, Unit193 is here, as is EricR2427
<jacob> sounds fun
<Cheri703> oh yes, 5 people, 5 laptops, good times ;)
<jacob> :D
<Cheri703> o/ glyphrider, how are you?
 * Cheri703 is being nosy and noticed your neo.res.rr.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-06-30
 * skellat ensures the logging is set to send an e-mail log of tonight's meeting as well as push a PDF down the podcast feed
<BiosElement> If anyone ever thought of buying anything from sony again...
<BiosElement> http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110628/17041014894/sony-ceo-we-were-hacked-freetards-who-just-want-everything-free.shtml
<BiosElement> Is a great reason why you shouldn't
<BiosElement> PSN downtime blamed on "freetards", awesome haha
<BiosElement> Oh, and to top it off, a month of downtime on what was one of the biggest gaming platforms in the world is "a hiccup" hehe
<Cheri703> I might be a bit late to the meeting
<Cheri703> nvm, I'm here
<skellat> Alrighty.  Ready and waiting for the start.
<jacob> /here
<Unit193> I'm here for a bit...
<Cheri703> ok, so I have no idea if gilbert__ is around, but I guess I can sort of get things started
<Cheri703> can anyone else who is here for the meeting pipe up so we can see who all is around?
 * BiosElement waves
<Cheri703> hmm, ok
<BiosElement> Real popular meeting
<jacob> :P
<Cheri703> Well, first order of business was to sort of get a spot check on IF there are actually reloco leads, and if various areas are having ubuntu-hours and meetups and such
<Cheri703> it looks like canthus13 and I are the only reloco leads here (if he's around), so I can't really ask any of the listed ones
<Cheri703> Anyone who is here and in an area that does NOT have a lead/reloco happening?
<jacob> maybe ping them over email, check up on things and whatnot
<Cheri703> yeah, will do, just was hoping to catch them here :)
<canthus13> I'm kind of around.
<Cheri703> np
<Cheri703> ok, moving on: Hopefully within the next month or so, there will be some changes coming to the website. Among the planned changes are making it more "newbie friendly" new to the LoCo at least. If anyone has any suggestions for the site, please send them to the list or to me directly, as I'm going to be working on it.
<Cheri703> anyone have any thoughts/suggestions off the top of their head?
<Cheri703> things you'd like to see added/removed/changed?
<canthus13> Not really...
<Cheri703> ok
 * canthus13 eyeballs the site.
<skellat> We need to integrate the forum more easily into the site
<Cheri703> thank you skellat, I knew there was something about forums that I wanted to mention...
<canthus13> That would be nice.... of course, if more people frequent the forum, we'll get yelled at for being off-topic. :)
<Cheri703> I want to solicit the list (and probably the forum) for someone to be a liaison between the list and the forum. Someone who can sort of update between the two, if that makes sense
<Cheri703> even a "this week's new topics in the forum" email each week, or linking to the list archive or something
<Cheri703> just to keep things on the radar for both groups
<jacob> +1
<skellat> For that we need more than just the openbox-desktop thread active
<canthus13> The forum is pretty much dead.... I wonder if there is a way to pipe a weekly list digest to the forum, though...
<Cheri703> anyone want to jump in and take the lead on figuring out options for that?
<jacob> the forums used to have some really nice mailing-list <-> forum tunnel that would automatically crosspost, but that feature isn't returning soon
<jacob> not at least until the vB4 upgrade
<skellat> jacob: Why not?
<Unit193> I have seen IRC bots that update from forum posts... (Not what we need though...)
<jacob> skellat: software issues. it caused load problems, and I believe it's no longer maintained for vBulletin 3. would have to ask FC for details
<skellat> I suggest we defer action on the forums while the question is put to The Forum Council about software capabilities
<Cheri703> ok, skellat, would you take responsibility for asking the forum council?
<skellat> Cheri703: Yes.  I'll copy the High Council on my query.
<Cheri703> ok, thanks
<jacob> ping me if you don't get a response on it; i'll poke some people
<skellat> jacob: Understood.
<Cheri703> so that is pretty much all I had as far as specific items to cover tonight. Any questions, comments, thoughts, suggestions from anyone about the LoCo in general?
<skellat> I will post the log to the forum, the list, and push a PDF down the podcast feed
<Cheri703> great, thanks skellat
<jacob> Cheri703: you mentioned redirecting some of the website to the wiki, anything for now? or hold on that a bit
<Cheri703> jacob: we can discuss that at some point when gilbert__ is around, he had thoughts on that
<Cheri703> I will give a quick update on the Mansfield ReLoCo: we have been having ubuntu hours every two weeks since January (pretty much), and we lately had a spike in attendance (thanks in large part to skrappjaw discovering us and bringing friends), and have had at least 5 people at the last several meetings, and more on occasion.
<jacob> sounds good
<jacob> good, good :)
<Cheri703> ok, if no one else has anything to share? I think that's it...
<jacob> and OLF news?
<jacob> i think itsafork was working on heading that up before, just curious if there's anything new
<Cheri703> I have no clue
<jacob> hehe
<Cheri703> I haven't spoken to itsafork for a while...I will make sure info gets posted to the list as we get updates
<Cheri703> ok, meeting adjourned :)
<skellat> E-mailed
<skellat> Posted to the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10996301
<Unit193> Reminds me not to comment...
<skellat> And pushed down the podcast feed: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/node/50
<Unit193> skellat: Good job on the logs!
<skellat> Unit193: At least that makes another forum thread this month!
<itsafork> hey guys, just saw cheri's email. i thought the meeting was tomorrow night
<Cheri703> it's ok
<itsafork> so, what's shacken???
<Cheri703> skellat just sent the logs
<Cheri703> itsafork: any updates on OLF?
<itsafork> cheri703: at this point it's mainly just coming up with topics & possible speakers
<Cheri703> kk
<itsafork> cheri703: do you know who the guy is that was/is doing the gestures development for ubuntu & tablet stuff??? i was thinking he would be a fantastic person to speak about emerging technologies with ubuntu!
<jacob> chase douglas
<itsafork> IDEAAAAA!!!!!!
<Cheri703> he moved...
<jacob> ^
<itsafork> well poo!
<Cheri703> :/
<itsafork> ok, back to my IDEAAAAA!!!!!
<Cheri703> ok
<jacob> :P
<itsafork> cheri703, would you want to/ be interested in speaking about the development process for ubuntu, & how everything kinda flows in that arena???
<Cheri703> uh, I don't really do development...
 * Cheri703 is more community side...
<itsafork> o... jacob?? hows about you (same question i just asked cheri703)
<jacob> hmm -- i've been a bit out of touch with development for some time. see if you can give jorge a ping, maybe he knows someone going to OLF that would be able
<Cheri703> I can ask around if anyone I spoke with at UDS is coming to OLF
<itsafork> holy chuncks of flying poop batman! are you trying to tell me that there isn't a single Ubuntu developer in ohio that would be interested in speaking speaking for 10-20 minutes & then answering strange questions for another 10-20 minutes?!?!?
<jacob> i'm sure there is :) they're just not in this channel
<itsafork> lame!
<jacob> :P
<itsafork> cheri703: that;s not a bad idea. would you mind hopping on that?? fyi: UbuCon is going to be on friday again this year
<Cheri703> ok, I'll ask around
<itsafork> also not sure if you guys remember, but all of olf last year i was wearing a hat, i will be wearing a hat this year as well, how crazy fun do all of you think i should go with this years hat????
<jacob> can never have enough hat
<itsafork> i was thinking top hat, but they are hard to find & usually pretty expensive too
<itsafork> maybe a buller hat or a fat hat....
<jacob> :D
<gillyman> hey cheri
<Cheri703> hi
<gillyman> did i miss the meeting
<Cheri703> yeah, it's ok though. skellat posted the logs to the mailing list
<itsafork> hey i am completely exhausted, so i'm going to cut out.
<Cheri703> ttyl itsafork
<itsafork> cheri703: laters. night.
<gillyman> ok i was trying ti get all of my crap i lost and i need to figuar out how to get back on irc
<gillyman> what all was said during the meeting
<Cheri703> not a lot really
<gillyman> im going to get back to getting my computer set back up
<skellat> Derp
<Cheri703> http://wins.failblog.org/2011/06/29/epic-win-photos-pool-portal-win
<EricR2427> Reminds me of this :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3L-rrkyvApU
<Unit193> Howdy skrappjaw , skellat
<skellat> Howdy
<skellat> It seems I managed to get some bit of OpenBox functional on Lucid
<Unit193> I/we got someone to package gsimplecal! And that's great about Lucid! (I may still try Oneiric...)
<skellat> Who is packaging gsimplecal?
<Unit193> echo skellat > ##openbox-desktop
<skrappjaw> hey
<skrappjaw> sorry i missed the meeting. Been fighting to get a signal on my router.
<Unit193> The logs were sent by mail, posted on the forums, and in the podcast feed
<skrappjaw> So I gave up and spent some quality time with my girl. :)
<skrappjaw> Ya. I saw that.
<skrappjaw> I read on my crackberry.
<skellat> Any other distribution method I missed?
<skrappjaw> Getting a Droid X2 to replace it in the next day or so.
<Unit193> skellat: Haha! Not that I know of... /topic?
<Cheri703> I'm already annoyed at google+...I invited 2 people last night, and when I went to bed, the "invite" link was active, and now it's gone, and I have ONE more person I want to invite
<deejoe> USED UP
<deejoe> see, this is the thing with the invites, the first thing to do is invite another one of your accounts
<deejoe> geometrically progressing invites!
<Cheri703> "Before you ask: No, I can’t send you an invite. Google has turned off invites for now due to “insane demand.” Sorry!"
<Cheri703> courtesy of omg ubuntu
<_bbb> does not work with google apps
<_bbb> useless
<thafreak> OMG I F***ING hate mediawiki right now
<_bbb> hate leads to suffering
<thafreak> bout to go to #mediawiki and punch faces
<canthus13> suffering leads to cookies.
<thafreak> cookies lead to the darkside
<canthus13> ...or the fatside.
<deejoe> _bbb is confused.  attachment leads to suffering.  hate is just evidence of attachment
<_bbb> stress leads to doobies
<_bbb> good blow this is
<_bbb> get down do you
<canthus13> deejoe: attachments are the darkside.  Especially .docx ones.
<canthus13> Oh yay... obama's paying $50k apiece for votes.... http://finance.yahoo.com/loans/article/113040/more-money-for-struggling-homeowners-smartmoney?mod=series-m-article-b
<Unit193> Quick question: Why is Derath on the vVotsriRfA list? Is he higher up than I thought?
<deejoe> haha "higher up"
<deejoe> more like "deeper in"
<deejoe> but I don't know, tbih, in either case
<Unit193> That is true... I thought some of the people on the access list were from the older days...
<Unit193> Were you around when PPK and such were here?
<deejoe> dunno
<deejoe> I think -oh formed after -ny, but I may be misremembering.  If I've got it right, there's a chance I was.
<deejoe> I just paid a lot less attention back then because traffic was higher.
<Unit193> Back in 2008
<deejoe> oh yeah.  I was around then.
<deejoe> but if I don't remember, not sure how much it matters :-)
<canthus13> the what list?
<Unit193> I'm still wondering what happened to all them... I was around back then, but I mostly talked to tnseditor (And I quit stopping by)
<Unit193> canthus13: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-us-oh list
<canthus13> oh. that.
<thafreak> http://i.imgur.com/iYnGb.png
<Unit193> thafreak: Nice! Looks like MS likes it's toster a little too much!
<canthus13> thafreak: Meh. old news (THe MS making apps for linux thing...)  They've contributed to the kernel in the past..
<Unit193> I did see some info on codeplex for that. Would you ever use Codeplex?
 * canthus13 has no idea what codeplex is.
<Unit193> Microsofts SourceForge
<canthus13> Ah. Prolly not.. they likely have some sort of gotcha in the licensing.
<thafreak> oh customers....so frustrating sometimes
<thafreak> Kind of wish you could charge a premium for hassles caused by ineptitude
<thafreak> oh wait...I make the pricing, so I guess I could
<Unit193> What's this $20 charge for an ID10-T error?
<canthus13> thafreak: You're making money for their ineptitude... what more do you want?
<thafreak> canthus13: yeah, but not nearly enough
<canthus13> thafreak: Better than me... I don't get any extra for "I can't get it up! Can you help me?"
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-01
<canthus13> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5jrT94vsbkc/TgoQhOPyl9I/AAAAAAAAA4g/DucdrYgXbzw/s1600/browser%2Bwar%2Bcopy.jpg
<Cheri703> http://clientsfromhell.net/post/7092384047/shades-of-blue
<skrappjaw> yo
<skrappjaw> im on my new DROIDX 2
<Cheri703> nice :)
 * skrappjaw is stoked
<Cheri703> :)
 * Unit193 has/is almost finished with the second pot of coffee (-1 cup for another person)
<skrappjaw> awesome
<Cheri703> I heart android
<Unit193> I don't have one...
<skrappjaw> gonna wait to root it tho.
<Cheri703> it's worth it
<Cheri703> *rooting
<skrappjaw> I know. can I un root?
<Cheri703> hmm...maybe?
<skrappjaw> back. ha. walked to far from the wick.
<skrappjaw> wifi
<Unit193> I was going to ask if you were running on candle light or something...
<skrappjaw> candle watt power is all the rage don't you know?
<skrappjaw> brb
<skrappjaw-DX2> back.
<skrappjaw-DX2> tw
<Cheri703> skrappjaw-DX2: if you have any issues with androirc, I prefer andchat
<skrappjaw-DX2> ya. its being strange
<skrappjaw-DX2> not displaying what I type.
<Cheri703> try andchat
<Cheri703> it's teh awesum
<skrappjaw-DX2> lemmeaigjt.
<skrappjaw-DX2> lol
<skrappjaw-DX2> ok
<skrappjaw-DX2> Ok
<Cheri703> how do you like it?
<skrappjaw-DX2> Let's see how this goes.
<Cheri703> ALSO it has the option for tab complete
<Cheri703> type the start of a name, then tap/hold the text line
<skrappjaw-DX2> Cheri703: nice
<Cheri703> :D
<Cheri703> it's super awesome
<Cheri703> and it's much easier to switch channels
<Cheri703> androirc makes you hit several buttons
<Cheri703> andchat has them across the top
<skrappjaw-DX2> Can I save channels to auto join?
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> in the settings
<Cheri703> brb
<skrappjaw-DX2> Kool. I can dig.
<Cheri703> back
<Unit193> Cheri703: I've been ignoring this all day: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/ubuntu-one-files-free-ubuntu-one-app.html something you might like?
<skrappjaw-DX2> Nifty. Im attempting to get the ssh client going with my no ip account.
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> Do you use U1?
<Cheri703> not often, but might if it's easier
 * skrappjaw-DX2 <3 DROID
<skellat> Happy Canada Day!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-02
<Cheri703> hola folks
<skellat> Good evening
<skellat> It has been a slow day on teh IRC
<skellat> How is the life in Mansfield?
<Cheri703> pretty decent, business has picked up a bit
<Cheri703> just starting the mind-numbing torture that is transformers 2...
<Cheri703> though going to switch over to "age of heroes" once dinner is ready
<skellat> Go for "Scott Pilgrim Versus The World" for a next movie pick
<Cheri703> I've heard mixed reviews on that one
<skellat> It is good.  Trippy, but good.
<Cheri703> ok, I'll put it on the list
<skellat> Did you get to the NGO meeting this week?
<Cheri703> I am 7 minutes into this and already going >.<
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> it was me and dholbach
<skellat> Lower attendance than OUR meeting?
<Cheri703> yep
<Cheri703> he's going to blog about the ngo team and about whenever our next meeting might be, and I'm going to make sure it hits UWN, so hopefully that will bring some attention to it
<Cheri703> I don't know if I'm going to be able to finish this transformers movie...it's HORRIBLE and dumb
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> Scott Pilgrim is better
<skellat> There's love
<skellat> There's kinkiness
<skellat> There's gamer culture
 * Cheri703 put off watching it for a LONG time, there was nothing else readily available...
<skellat> There's Ontario
<skellat> So what else is new Ubuntu-related?
<Cheri703> uhm, not a ton in my world
<Cheri703> I am going to be getting a loaner computer next week, so I'll be picking up some projects to play with
<Cheri703> I'm going to get a box with: computer, arduino, and shapelock :)
<Cheri703> should be fun
<Cheri703> also: megan fox needs less eye makeup
<Cheri703> also: it takes them a REALLY long time to go from car > robot, but they can hop in the air and land as a car when going robot > car, so...why is one way quicker than the other? bah logic
<skellat> Suspension of disbelief shouldn't also require suspension of logic
<Cheri703> yes
<skellat> Have you thought about getting a SheevaPlug at all?
<Cheri703> hmm...that sounds vaguely familiar
<Cheri703> my brother was doing something with those
<skellat> I link to 'em in my profile on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/skellat
<Cheri703> my friend is sending me a quad-core something desktop
<skellat> Excellent
<skellat> I basically utilize the SheevaPlug to offload repetitive network tasks
<skellat> Eventually I may set up an IRC bouncer on it
<Cheri703> that'd be interesting to play with...I'd be curious what I'd use it for...
<Cheri703> I'd have to go through and figure out what I use each computer for, and if one of those could handle those tasks...
<skellat> I didn't have much choice when I nuked two boxes in a row
<Cheri703> understandable :)
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> At least we've almost fully moved all the openbox-desktop stuff to its own Launchpad team and making some progress lining up packages to include in the metapackage
<Cheri703> nice
<skellat> The project is based here: https://launchpad.net/openbox-desktop.project
<skellat> Did Megan Fox teleport yet
<skellat> ?
<Cheri703> stopped watching it
<skellat> Aww
<skellat> Ms. Fox is not in the third film
<skellat> The latest Maxim interviews her British replacement of whom I had never heard of before
<Cheri703> I'll probably go back to it when I'm bored and desperate later...
<Cheri703> who is the replacement?
<skellat> The issue of Maxim concerned is at the other end of the house from me
<skellat> And Pikiwedia says the replacement is this nice young lady: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosie_Huntington-Whiteley
<Cheri703> wow, google+ notifications are WAY delayed
<Cheri703> *shrug* no idea who she is, but you know her acting qualifications are good when her filmography contains "victoria secret fashion show" and "britain's next top model" >.<
<skellat> What is the Google+ and why should it matter?
<BiosElement> Because it's made by Google for starters
<skellat> But what does it do?
<BiosElement> It's quite simply like facebook, minus most everything annoying and stupid about it.
<skellat> I don't use Facebook either so that may be why the whole thing seems so foreign to me
<skellat> What does it let me do that some other thing wouldn't otherwise let me do?
<BiosElement> If you don't see the point in social networks, then it doesn't let you do a damned thing.
<BiosElement> Actual filtering and better grouping of people however is a major plus in my books
<skellat> I do use social networking
<skellat> Then again, I guess Identica doesn't exactly count as a major one
<BiosElement> Bleh, I'm quitting Identica due to their inability to curb spam. >.<
<skellat> How is it impacting you?  Too much of Fabian Scherschel posting?
<BiosElement> More like too many cheap carpets and free ipods thanks to groups. It's the 'killer 'feature of identica and also their biggest downfall
<skellat> Which groups are having that problem, though?
<BiosElement> Every single group.
<BiosElement> Literally, it doesn't matter if it's !linux or !syntensity, a long-ish dead foss game
<skellat> Hunh
<skellat> Okay
<BiosElement> Yeah, it's kinda a shame
<Cheri703> skellat: this looks pretty sweet, it's a bit more expensive than others, but...has more options: http://www.globalscaletechnologies.com/p-43-d2-plug.aspx
<skellat> Cheri703: It might be usable with Ubuntu-ARM even
<Cheri703> yeah, probably
<skellat> Cheri703: My SheevaPlug is too far back on architectures so only Debian really supports it
<Cheri703> I like the fact that it has so many I/O options
<Cheri703> blargh I wish I had a bunch more money handy
<Cheri703> there are bunches of electronic-y things I want to get/play with :/
<skrappjaw-DX2> N e one round?
 * Cheri703 is
<skrappjaw-DX2> Cool. How was u-h on wed?
<Cheri703> good, I helped andy with some stuff on his buddy's computer, eric and Unit193 were there
<skrappjaw-DX2> Nice. I just installed ubuntu to another laptop. Ported the guy's media over to banshee.
<Cheri703> that's cool
<Cheri703> ok, seriously, this movie is RIDICULOUS
 * Cheri703 is watching transformers 2
<skrappjaw-DX2> He's pleased to say the least. One of Charlie's pals.
<Cheri703> that's good :)
<skrappjaw-DX2> I have charlie rose on PBS.
<Cheri703> heh
<skrappjaw-DX2> Mom's reading up on Shabot
<skrappjaw-DX2>  The sabbath as the jews observe it
<Cheri703> shabbat?
<skrappjaw-DX2> Lol
<skrappjaw-DX2>  Ya sabbath
<Cheri703> that's cool
<skrappjaw-DX2>  Shabbat
<skrappjaw-DX2> Auto correct is messing with me
<Cheri703> heh
<skrappjaw-DX2> We've been going to a messianic jewish congregation as of late. Its really neat
<Cheri703> interesting
<skrappjaw-DX2> Deep
<skrappjaw-DX2> I actually meed to put the DROID down and get some zzzzz
<skrappjaw-DX2> Hehs
<Cheri703> :) have a good night
<skrappjaw-DX2>  Service is at 1030 im the morning.
<Cheri703> ah
<skrappjaw-DX2> U too
<skrappjaw-DX2> Shalom! (peace)
<Cheri703> happy birthday canthus13!
<Unit193> canthus13: Congrats on being older still ;)
<canthus13> Cheri703: thanks. :)
<deejoe> canthus13: condolences ;-)
<deejoe> and congratulations
<canthus13> Heh.
<paultag> canthus13: ♥ happy birthday
<canthus13> paultag: thanks. I get to mow the lawn today. :/
<paultag> :)
 * Cheri703 is relaxing today after a busy two weeks
<gilbert__> hi all :)
<Unit193> gilbert: Howdy!
<Unit193> Shouldn't !kubuntu and !xubuntu say X/Kubuntu is Ubuntu s/Unity/KDE/ or s/Unity/XFCE/ not s/Gnome/XFCE/ ?
<canthus13> Eh? You don't want to confuse people?
<Unit193> I'm just saying that Ubuntu comes with Unity by default now
<BiosElement> Heads up to anyone with Dropbox, their terms of service claim they own your stuff.
<BiosElement> I just finished dumping my account
<Unit193> BiosElement: I guess I should also (Useing Truecrypt)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-07-03
<skrappjaw-DX2> Hey y'all
<Cheri703> google+ hangouts is a pretty sweet feature :)
<canthus13> eh?
<Cheri703> lets you do multi-party video chat
<canthus13> That's awesome...
<Cheri703> yeah, it's pretty cool.
<Cheri703> how was your birthday?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Got my aquarium partly set up...
<canthus13> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/141383-31-gallon-hex.html#post1435383
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I attempted to invite some of you u-ohio people to google+
<Cheri703> we'll see how it works
<canthus13> Cool. :)  I'll send ya a gmail invite in exchange...
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> hehe: http://io9.com/5816415/transformers-3-is-a-movie-about-how-wrong-you-were-to-hate-transformers-2
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-26
<Cheri703> so I've decided that 100 calorie packs are pretty much counter productive. they contain juuuuust enough sweet snack to prime my "yum, sugary snack!" trigger, but then after I'm like "uhm.....wait....that's it?" and then I want to go find something in addition to it. That means that I should have just eaten whatever snack in the first place -_- still working on the "resisting the craving in the first place" thing >.>
<canthus13> heh.
<Cheri703> drank an extra soda :s I generally stick to one per day, and I had 3 today. Granted, the 100 calorie pack + soda was still less calories than my usual evening snack, but still...my usual apple pie thing is overall tastier
<canthus13> :P
<canthus13> Go for fresh fruit.
<canthus13> Wal-mart often has fresh straberries cheap.
<canthus13> *strawberries.
<Cheri703> honestly fresh fruit messes with my blood sugar more than some stuff does. food *with* sugar doesn't spike me as fast as fruit that IS sugar
<yano> i still launchpad.net still has a bug
<yano> still need to log in to view the raw view of a paste
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/784485
<Unit193> They don't care.
<yano> it's still annoying as hell
<yano> ugh
<yano> i cringe whenever i see someone link to a paste on that site
<Unit193> Yep, in the support channels I stopped using !paste and tell them to use pastebin.com
<Unit193> Did you also change the default in pastebinit?
<yano> hm?
<yano> i was reading something on stackoverflow and someone linked to a helper script that was on lauchpad.net
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-28
<gilbert> paultag: congrats!!!!
<paultag> gilbert: :D :D :D :D
<paultag> gilbert: I've already been causing all sorts of trouble, and I'm stoked about it
<gilbert> pretty much awesomeness :)
<gilbert> uh oh
<gilbert> like what?
<Unit193> Cool, what Debian dev thing did you get??
<gilbert> i as well caused a bit of trouble...and now we have a working wine ;)
<paultag> gilbert: uploading desktop-base (which caused a bit of a tiff), found a few bugs in dak that hit me hard, and now I've pegged lintian.d.o's IO
<paultag> gilbert: https://lists.debian.org/debian-desktop/2012/06/msg00015.html
<gilbert> hmm, desktop-base has to do with the spacefun theme, right?
<paultag> gilbert: that thread is *gold* if you want some reading
<paultag> gilbert: not if I have something to say about it
<gilbert> hehe
<paultag> gilbert: I just removed all spacefun
<paultag> gilbert: http://blog.pault.ag/post/25614704596/my-quest-to-get-desktop-base-set-before-wheezy
<paultag> gilbert: http://www.eshat.de/blog/?p=363
<paultag> gilbert: that thread caused a bit of a stir since they wanted to "vote"
<paultag> gilbert: for *5* days, *8* days before freeze
<paultag> Unit193: I'm a debian developer now
<gilbert> paultag: yeah, often the best course of action is to just do it, consensus is basically impossible
<paultag> gilbert: the good bits of the thread start on https://lists.debian.org/debian-desktop/2012/06/msg00023.html
<paultag> yeah, I agree
<paultag> so unstable has a pretty great set of defaults
<gilbert> i kinda like the 7th element theme myself, but its a bit busy for a default
<paultag> gilbert: I loved it
<paultag> gilbert: but we don't have enough time in 8 days to theme GDM, patch GDM to support this, write a GTK theme to support it and do it all right
<paultag> so it'd be some half-assed mess
<gilbert> ah, i see
<paultag> so I picked the one that was the most complete and the most hard to screw up that could sit and not annoy me in 5 months
<paultag> :)
<Unit193> paultag: Congrats now!
<paultag> Unit193: :)
<gilbert> next release ... in  2 years :(
<paultag> bleh, yeah
<paultag> I don't want to sit with a half-implemented theme for that long
<paultag> someone called it "neutral motel artwork"
<gilbert> agreed.  that would be quite bad
<gilbert> i'm just glad that there is gonig to be a new theme
<paultag> yeah, me too
<paultag> I got freaked out when I relized it
<gilbert> two releases with the same would look rediculous
<paultag> +1
<gilbert> i'm also happy that multiarch is finally coming together :)
<gilbert> lots of good stuff happened during this development period
<paultag> totally
<paultag> gilbert: do you know anything about having a partial overlay multiarch forgen arch?
<paultag> erm, foreign
<gilbert> nope
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> ok
<gilbert> sorry :(
<paultag> I want to rebuild all my libs into llvm and add llvm to my system
<paultag> so I can use klee, but I don't know if you can do that without having the port bootable
<paultag> (since llvm is bytecode)
<gilbert> wow, that sounds like a lot of work
<paultag> gilbert: I'm already sponsoring the clang rebuild of the archive, it'd just be a matter of adding the llvm switch to CFLAGS out of dpkg-buildflags and failing if it sees any ELFs
<paultag> for GSoC
<gilbert> (assuming that most libs haven't been designed to be built with llvm)
<paultag> well clang uses LLVM as it's internal rep of the parsed code
<paultag> so C → clang → llvm → elf
<gilbert> i see
<gilbert> still seems like  a lot of opportunity for build failures
<paultag> hell yeah
<paultag> 8% of the archive
<paultag> http://clang.debian.net/
<paultag> then after this, I'm going to destory all python c extentions with crazy lintian.
<paultag> linting *
<MaskedDriver> http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/nvidia-loses-order-due-to-poor-linux-support-20120628/
<paultag> people are going to hate me after I'm done :)
<MaskedDriver> Linux: "Don't mess around with us, brah!"
<paultag> I feel bad because they were one of the first to support linux on a corperate level
<gilbert> well, the whiners will
<paultag> it was just closed source and misguided
<gilbert> most will be happy/supportive, but wont say anything
<paultag> gilbert: yeah, but I'm fully armed for flame-wars. I've got no problem being in the middle of one
<MaskedDriver> flamewars are fun for everyone involved
<gilbert> paultag: hehe, same here
<paultag> gilbert: >:)
<MaskedDriver> to be fair, I'm a Radeon Fanboi though
<MaskedDriver> so my excitement over that article is a little biased
<gilbert> i've been an ati supporte as well for the past few years...supporting their open spec approach
<MaskedDriver> I like how ATI has finally gotten into the game and has forced the price of Nvidia products down to reasonable levels
<MaskedDriver> I remember when the radeon 4850 came out and it was as good as the $500 nvidia cards and it was $170
<MaskedDriver> ATI needs to work on better anti-aliasing support. you lose FPS like a mad man with it with Radeons but not nearly as bad with geforce
<oda> OHHHHH
<paultag> IIIIIOOOOOOOOOO
<oda> (sucks)
<MaskedDriver> sucks what/
<MaskedDriver> ?
<oda> errrrr
<oda> well atleast you can go outside without dying, there's that.
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> it's 93 up here in MI right now
<MaskedDriver> feels like 95
<oda> high of 113 today
<MaskedDriver> that with heat index?
<oda> no chance of being outdoors
<oda> heat index?
<MaskedDriver> it's 93 here... it feels like 95
<MaskedDriver> the heat index is 95
<oda> Oh, no
<MaskedDriver> it feels hotter than it actually is
<MaskedDriver> it's only 96 in c-bus
<oda> ONLY
<MaskedDriver> 113 my butt ;)
<oda> I only remember it getting that hot around there OCCASIONALLY
 * oda is not in ohio
<MaskedDriver> oh
<MaskedDriver> was not aware. I apologize
<oda> the heat waves are getting worse with each season
<MaskedDriver> aye
<gilbert> 100 in columbus :(
<MaskedDriver> LIES.. I just looked at intellicast
<MaskedDriver> lol
<oda> What humidity?
<MaskedDriver> 33% in c-bus
 * MaskedDriver wants Joy... now :)
<oda> the low humidity paired with the dust storms here wreak havoc on ones lungs I would guess
<oda> Can't wi
<oda> win*
 * oda remembers a time when ATI drivers for linux were actually worse than Nvidias
<oda> over 5 years ago or so
<MaskedDriver> I haven't used ATI drivers in about that long
<MaskedDriver> I only rock out *nix on my laptop and that's got a 9100m in it
<MaskedDriver> gonna be getting a new gaming rig that I plan on dual-booting and that'll probably have nividia in it too
<MaskedDriver> nvidia*
<oda> Valve is workin on native support for steam on linux
<oda> That'll bring some games that aren't absolutely terrible to the platform
<oda> Along with other good things
<oda> Especially if Windows 8 is a catastrophe like I think it's going to be
<MaskedDriver> oda.. I don't think it's gonna be
<oda> >tablet interface
<oda> >desktop OS
<oda> >gtfo
<MaskedDriver> yeah.. the start menu is
<MaskedDriver> that's it
<MaskedDriver> I used it for a daily driver for almost 2 months
<oda> It's an outrage
<MaskedDriver> I got a Razer Naga mouse and the drivers weren't compatible with Win8 so I had to switch back to 7 til they get that sorted out
<MaskedDriver> it's way more optimized... It's much better than Win7
<oda> Oh well
<oda> I've been sliding into a freetard state of mind lately anyway
<MaskedDriver> for example: I play SWTOR... Same settings: 50-80fps on Windows 7, 70-100fps in Windows 8
<oda> interdasting
<oda> What is SWTOR?
<paultag> MaskedDriver: I got a Mamba and a nostromo
<MaskedDriver> Star Wars: The Old Republic
<MaskedDriver> nice :)
<MaskedDriver> I rock out a DasKeyboard
<MaskedDriver> and a G13 gameboard
<paultag> me too
<paultag> I got a das, mamba and a nostromo
<paultag> it's not bad
<oda> I got a mamba in my pants
<MaskedDriver> lol
<MaskedDriver> there that is
<paultag> oda: arn't you like 12?
<oda> paultag, yes
<MaskedDriver> welp
<MaskedDriver> we're going to jail
<oda> Had an image of win7 home premium tweaked to only use 300mb of RAM earlier then realized there was no sound or networking so that's a bit of a problem
<oda> debian...debian is wunderbar
<YANO> oda: s/is/ist/
<oda> YANO, hwat
<YANO> hehe
<canthus13> oda: You think yano's hawt?
 * oda is so confused
<YANO> well it is
<YANO> Clear ☼, 96.8℉ (36℃), 29.83in (1007mb), Gentle breeze 9kt (↑) - KCMH 17:51Z
<YANO> Humidity at 34%
<oda> What happened
<toddc> you chased him off!!!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-29
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hello.
<Cheri703> hi
<paultag> hi y'all
<Unit193> Howdy.
<yano> hello
<paultag> challah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-06-30
<oda> Any EEE PC 1000 series owners here?
 * canthus13 has a cat.
 * oda has a bat
 * canthus13 gives oda a pat.
 * oda hits canthus13 in the shin
 * canthus13 sets fire to oda's skin.
<oda> Too late
<canthus13> Such hate!
<oda> <3
<toddc> I would Spank oda for poor manors but he would enjoy it way to much
 * canthus13 thought manors were rich by definition.
 * skellat ponders if there is an echo
 * canthus13 ponders if there is an echo
 * thafreak echos if there's pondering
<canthus13> thafreak: you're doing it wrong.... And why are you awake?
<thafreak> server blew up at work
<canthus13> Ew.
<thafreak> well...it's not happy atleast
<thafreak> lvm is in readonly mode...so...yeah nothing's working on it...
<skellat> And I'm waiting on the netinstall of Precise to the BeagleBoard to run its course yet
<skellat> With luck it'll boot again.  I thought the cat had stomped the crap out of it
<toddc> gave up on the BeagleBoard in favor of the Raspberry for a server
<skellat> I'm trying to avoid having a menagerie of ARM-based devices
<skellat> I've already got a SheevaPlug in play, hope to get the BeagleBoard back up and running, and a Raspberry Pi would probably wind up either as a file server or running Frontline SMS if I can figure that out.
<toddc> I enjoy smaller power bills but they are fun to play with
<skellat> I've got a Huawei modem with an AT&T paygo SIM that has just texting on it.  It works great with Wammu but I want it to work for me in a more unattended fashion.
<toddc> I hope to test XBMC on the Raspberry and ight stick it in the bigscreen TV if it really works
<skellat> That would be fabulous and quite deserving of documentation
<skellat> With the ever-decreasing channel line up from Time Warner Cable in Ashtabula I may wind up with more IPTV yet
<skellat> Dang it, you search for "raspberry pi" on Amazon for ordering and it brings up a metric buttload of Arduino stuff instead
<toddc> net tv seems to be the future
<toddc> http://downloads.element14.com/raspberryPi2.html?isRedirect=true
<skellat> The thing is, over the air broadcast television is net tv too!  ATSC is effectively high-throughput MPEG streaming.
<toddc> record everything I might want over air or net but reality is I seldom watch anything other than a movie now and then
<skellat> I've been following Flashpoint on ION Television WVPX and definitely follow The Big Bang Theory as well as the NCIS franchise
<toddc> over air is mostley background noise for me
<skellat> Ah
<skellat> I'm getting sleepy.  Have a good night y'all
<oda> paultag, is it possible to make an image of Squeeze without all the gnome apps and with XFCE?
<paultag> oda: yep
<paultag> brb
<dzho> oda: you mean, a live image?
<dzho> otherwise, I'd just do my old debootrap install trick and then install http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=xfce-desktop I think, to start.
<dzho> not sure what all that brings in
<dzho> oh, I guess squeeze doesn't have that, just wheezy
<dzho> nm!
<canthus13> Heh. It's possible to make a debian image with no UI at all. :P
<dzho> canthus13: it so is
<dzho> well, no GUI, at least
 * dzho objects to the idea of the console being considered not a UI
<dzho> that is tougher
<canthus13> dzho: I was referring to making an image with no console. It's possible. DUnno why you'd do it, but it's possible.
<oda> wubwubwub
<andygraybeal> oh no, dubstep
<Unit193> %sh771042321558536257%
<oda> asdfafadsf
<Unit193> No, http://www.pandora.com/station/771042321558536257
<oda> NO
<dzho> canthus13: I guess you'd just have init/upstart/whatever start no tty thingamagums
<dzho> getty or whatever
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-24
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Temp: 84 F (29 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: 86 F (30 C) ~ Humidity: 53% ~ Alert: Severe Thunderstorm Warning
<Unit193> yanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyanoyano
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode: http://tx0.org/64l  Speex Version: http://tx0.org/64k | SIP Voicemail 1580@sip.sdf.org | PSTN Voicemail 206-299-2120 Extension 1580 | If you haven't already, please go sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct...
<yano> Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193Unit193
<Unit193> (Weird part about how I have irssi setup, that doesn't highlight. :P )
<skellat> paultag: I think you'd find it amusing that with the multiple failures to complete a clean install to upgrade the version of Ubuntu on the BeagleBoard-xM it now has Testing running on it successfully with an LXDE environment.
<thafreak> Anyone run their own mail server here?
<thafreak> I'm thinking of starting a network of people who run their own mail servers
<thafreak> so we can exchange mail routing information
<thafreak> in case some one's domain get's seized or something ,we can still mail each other
 * dzho raises a hand
 * skellat wonders if thafreak is thinking about UUCP or something
<jrgifford> thafreak: i've thought about it.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-25
<Unit193> I used to.
<jrgifford> thafreak: i might do it for one of my throw-away domains.
<jrgifford> yano: so you run the ##weather-us*
<jrgifford> stuff right?
<Unit193> Yes he does.
<Unit193> https://github.com/myano/jenni
<jenni> [ myano/jenni · GitHub ] - http://j.mp/efOomq
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh, cool!
<jrgifford> yano: OHMYWAT. you created lmddgtfy?
<jrgifford> hi5.
<Unit193> But we don't have a storm, wxbot is mean!
<yano> jrgifford: yes
<yano> jrgifford: i didn't create it, but i run it
<yano> i forked it from mikejs
<yano> on github
<yano> he lost lmddgtfy.com
<yano> so i bought lmddgtfy.net
<jrgifford> ah
<yano> and just started running his code
<jrgifford> fantastic.
<jrgifford> i'll need to find some bitcoin for oyu
<jrgifford> because i use that a lot.
<yano> hehe \o/
<yano> awesome!
<jrgifford> (well, i send it to people)
<yano> did you know there is a !lmddgtfy bang?
<yano> .ddg !lmddgtfy this is an example
<jenni> yano: http://lmddgtfy.net/?q=this%20is%20an%20example
<jrgifford> now that is fantastic.
<yano> that's what i love about jenni, i can generate lmddgtfy URLs for people
<yano> and i don't have to bother with the URL encoding
 * Unit193 uses google. :P
<jrgifford> i use the !b and !g a lot
<jrgifford> but most of the time ddg just finds it.
<jrgifford> (!b more than !g)
<Unit193> Yeah, I won't use Bing, and ddg never can find anything I'm looking for.
<yano> you aren't paranoid enough :-P
<jrgifford> you have to learn to think like the duck
<yano> I use http://3g2upl4pq6kufc4m.onion/
<yano> which is DuckDuckGo
<yano> and if i can't find something there i then go to https://startpage.com/
<Unit193> I'm randomly paraniod about things. :P
<jenni> [ Startpage Web Search ] - http://j.mp/1cga0bE
<jrgifford> Dax really is a nice guy, once you get to know him.
<jrgifford> (dax = the mascot)
<yano> oh drats, i thought you meant the IRC nick dax
<yano> i know dax on freenode
<jrgifford> oh, i don't know dax on freenode.
<jrgifford> I do know the duck though.
<jrgifford> i ask him all sorts of questions.
<yano> hehe
<jrgifford> you should be able to go to duckduckgo.com/programming
<jrgifford> and you can talk to him
<yano> :o
<jrgifford> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<jenni> [ Rubber duck debugging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - http://j.mp/OEhl8P
<jrgifford> i mean, http://www.rubberduckdebugging.com/ is nice, but yeah.
<jenni> [ Rubber Duck Debugging ] - http://j.mp/1cgakav
<yano> hehe
<jrgifford> anyone want a dozen rubber duckies? $13.50 on amazon!
<jrgifford> i might buy those for the office.
<jrgifford> http://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Duckie-Shower-Birthday-Favors/dp/B000V26AO2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372124157&sr=8-1&keywords=rubber+duck
<jenni> [ Amazon.com: One Dozen (12) Rubber Duck Ducky Duckie Baby Shower Birthday Party Favors: Toys & Games ] - http://j.mp/1cgauyr
<jrgifford> ah, ninjas! http://www.amazon.com/One-Dozen-Ninja-Rubber-Duckys/dp/B000VQBQ1K/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1372124157&sr=8-16&keywords=rubber+duck
<jenni> [ Amazon.com: One Dozen (12) ~ Ninja Rubber Duckys: Toys & Games ] - http://j.mp/1cgav5J
<yano> haha
<yano> also, is it evil if I use Linux Mint? :3
<yano> it's ubuntu-like
<jrgifford> debian edition or otherwise?
<yano> the straight up Linux Mint
<yano> not the debian Linux Mint
<jrgifford> because if its debian edition, i'm ok with it. if it's the ubuntu based version, well, we've got some problems... ;)
<yano> hah
<yano> i switched to it from Debian stable on my work machine, so I could easily install/play Steam games after hours
<yano> since Lint Mint had multi-arch before Debian testing did
<jrgifford> cool. :)
<yano> and at the time i wanted to avoid ubuntu because it was still too main stream, lol
 * yano takes off the hipster glasses
<yano> :-p
<jrgifford> it's funny, at work we're almost a 50/50 split between mac and windows
<jrgifford> and the only reason it isn't straight cut & dry is because of the 4 linux users.
<jrgifford> 3 of which are on my team. :P
<jrgifford> and out of that, we have a 50/50 split between ubuntu and fedora
<jrgifford> (ok, i know rhel isn't fedora, but close enough)
<Unit193> Go Suse, annoy all! :D
<jrgifford> ugh, ew.
<Unit193> See?  It works!
<jrgifford> i tried, couldn't get my postgresql to work.
<jrgifford> like, i wanted to, but nope.
<yano> lol
<yano> my boss and i use linux at work
<jrgifford> if i have to spend more than 15 minutes tinkering with postgres to be as insecure as i need it to be for easy development, then i'm out of there.
<yano> but everyone else (sales, and support) all use Windows
<yano> then again we are a non-computer company
<jrgifford> we're a byod shop. :(
<jrgifford> causes so many problems.
<yano> oh wow
<yano> do they compensate you for your equipment?
<jrgifford> nope.
<jrgifford> http://launchhouse.com/
<yano> and how to they handle sensitive user information on your machine, legal-wise?
<jenni> [ LaunchHouse | Seed Capital Fund & Business Accelerator ] - http://j.mp/1cgb6Em
<jrgifford> it's a coworking space.
<jrgifford> so we supply internet access and printers.
<jrgifford> that's it. fairly nice.
<yano> ah
<yano> cool
<jrgifford> but also a pain, because you've got everything from XP to tiger (10.4) to rhel5
<jrgifford> and you have to have stuff that works on all of htose.
<jrgifford> *those
<yano> geez
<jrgifford> Its fun.
<jrgifford> You get to tinker with all sorts of systems.
<jrgifford> And you have to justify every change that you want to make.
<jrgifford> Well, almost every change.
<yano> dang
<jrgifford> Its actually nice. Means that we do things once in production after extensive testing.
<jrgifford> We make use of VMs (a lot).
<jrgifford> Anyway, that's the fun environment we've got. But seriously, SUSE?
<jrgifford> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> jrgifford: That's the point, actually.
<Unit193> Make all the linux users agree, annoy all of them. :D
<Unit193> No, I've never used OpenSuse, nor do I plan on it any time soon.  Debian based is quite nice, and Arch does have appeal as well.
<jrgifford> So. Fedora is interesting though
<skellat> openSUSE was nice once upon a time before they geared up to being the best KDE-based distro ever
<jrgifford> I could see myself becoming a fedora user when I no longer use 99% gnome stuff and could move to KDE.
<jrgifford> Like, Debian and Ubuntu are gnomes are heart.
<Unit193> I don't use Gnome, I don't like it either, Xfce is my way to fly it.  Yum isn't my favorite, so I don't really see myself likeing Fedora that much, but I don't exactly dislike it.
<jrgifford> I just need something that has keyboard shortcuts, a little bit of eye candy and no small amount of documentation.
<jrgifford> I don't want to learn Linux and X11 internals to install my OS.
<Unit193> Not as hard as some make it out to be.
<yano> I use AwesomeWM
<yano> i love the tiling
<Unit193> What about conky?  My setup may not look nice, but it's quite functional for me.
<yano> hehe, want to know what my background image is?
<yano> http://git.io/uPV1Xg
<jenni> [ dot_files/vi_cheat_sheet.gif at master · myano/dot_files · GitHub ] - http://j.mp/1cgefUB
<yano> damn you, jenni!
<skellat> yano: jenni doesn't play nice when I paste links to stuff on Launchpad
<yano> skellat: hm, do you have a quick example?
<skellat> Gimme a sec to get LP open
<skellat> Try this: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~skellat/+junk/slapshot/view/head:/bp.conf
<yano> .title
<yano> :o
<yano> oh fascinating
<jenni> (HTTPError: HTTP Error 404: Not Found)
<yano> .title http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~skellat/+junk/slapshot/view/head:/bp.conf
<jenni> AttributeError: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'sender' (file "/home/jenni/jenni/modules/url.py", line 358, in get_results)
<Unit193> yano: You like mine on the one computer http://unit193.tk/images/index.php?cmd=image&sfpg=V2FsbHBhcGVyLypEYXZyb3MuanBnKmM2ZGNlZWE3MmE0NmU5NWE3NDc4ZWRiNWI3YjZjZTBk ? :D
<jenni> http://j.mp/1cgeTRY
<yano> Unit193: lol nice
<skellat> yano: And then there's this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~skellat/ubuntu-seeds/xubuntu.saucy-aptoffline-addition
<Unit193> Netbook got http://unit193.tk/images/index.php?cmd=image&sfpg=V2FsbHBhcGVyLypEb2N0b3IgU3VucmlzZS5qcGcqNmIwNjIwNjA4ZWU4ODgyMDRhMjlmNjhmZDI1ZTljZGE
<jenni> http://j.mp/1cgfaED
<jenni> http://j.mp/1cgffYZ
<yano> wow
<yano> jenni is getting 404's for those launchpad links
<jenni> yano: Yes. That's extremely strange.
<yano> ikr?
<yano> i wonder if launchpad.net blocks access from Google App Engine
<jrgifford> yano: possible. I'd ask in #launchpad just to be sure.
<jrgifford> (I think its #launchpad.)
<yano> it must be doing something funky. because using the exact same user agent and python calls, it works when not proxied through app engine
<yano> er wait
<yano> it doesn't
<yano> so maybe it just doesn't like the user agent >_>
<yano> i can curl that link but i can't grab it in python at all now
<yano> D:
<yano> launchpad is a PITA
<Unit193> Indeed.
<yano> and their pastebin is shit
<Unit193> paste.ubuntu?  Worst I've seen, I hate it.
<yano> from what i can tell it somehow *knows* when i am spoofing the user agent
<yano> hm, maybe not.
<yano> it works locally if i spoof the user agent, maybe they don't like german IPs?
<yano> man this is really a huge PITA
<yano> launchpad is so annoying
<skellat> :-)
<skellat> It's okay.  I just had to migrate my BeagleBoard over to Debian Testing from Xubuntu since the upgrade failed miserably.
<skellat> The needs of Canonical's business are changing rapidly and are going in interesting directions.
<skellat> I've been stressing LP out over the past week or so too.
<skellat> :-D
<yano> okay, now i'm pissed at jenni
<yano> apparently it works in ipython from the jenni user on my box
<yano> but not as in the bot
<yano> >:(
<yano> ooh, hm!
<yano> o.o
<yano> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~skellat/+junk/slapshot/view/head:/bp.conf
<jenni> [ ~skellat/+junk/slapshot : contents of bp.conf at revision 634 ] - http://j.mp/1cgp8pE
<yano> now it works
<yano> i'm not even sure what is different now
<yano> i think i copied the URL from somewhere wrong and i kept testing the a broken URL D:
<skellat> Blah: http://www.speedtest.net/result/2795183472.png
<BiosElement> Ouch
<yano> lol
<jrgifford> skellat: that ping isn't bad...
<skellat> BiosElement, yano, jrgifford: See what I mean when I complain about my local service through Time Warner Cable?  I get told that that is normal...for ENGLAND...
<yano> huh
<Guest98593> skellat: ...
<skellat> Jeepers the NOAA Weather Radio keeps going off with Emergency Alert System data blasts
<skellat> And now one EAS blast just overrode another one!
<skellat> .weather 44135
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 78.8°F (26°C), 29.93in (1010mb), Thunderstorm, Squalls, Near gale 28kt (↑) - KCLE, 19:59Z
<skellat> .weather 44005
<jenni> Cloudy, 87.8°F (31°C), 29.93in (1010mb), Gentle breeze 8kt (↑) - KYNG 19:51Z
<Unit193> Temp: 89 F (32 C) ~ Scattered Clouds ~ Heat index: 92 F (33 C) ~ Humidity: 48% ~ Alert: Severe Thunderstorm Watch
<skellat> .weather KERI
<jenni> Cover Unknown, 21°C, 1015mb, Shallow Fog, N SC, Light air 2kt (↑) - EETN, 19:50Z
<skellat> Boom.  That's the third EAS data blast in the past five minutes
<yano> geez
<yano> you should see ##weather-us-oh
<yano> it's going crazy
<yano> oh you're alrady there
<skellat> NWR audio says I've got one inbound that's about 15 minutes out
<Unit193> ...Anyone else have problems trying not to read ##weather-us-oh messages with the voice on the radio?
 * skellat notes power is out in Ashtabula and his 3G connection isn't too hot.  Laptop power is draining and the alarm on the UPS is still going off.  See y'all once we get things restored...
<Unit193> Wooo! Upgraded to a warning!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-26
<skellat> Okay folks, note about data received from FirstEnergy
<skellat> There are roughly 60,000 customers within Northeast Ohio without electricity
<skellat> I'm technically "On The Run" at a fast-food joint somewhere outside the affected area and am using their WiFi
<skellat> Power has been out at home for me for 3+ hours
<skellat> Stay strong, keep an eye on ##weather-us-oh and if you have one keep a NOAA Weather Radio or compatible receiver turned **ON**
<paultag>    ♥
<paultag> erm
<paultag>    ♥
<skellat> paultag: We had a wicked line of storms come through
<paultag> that sucks :(
<skellat> paultag: FirstEnergy was kinda emphatic that, no, it was out of the question to even ask for an ETA for power restoration at this point
<skellat> I'm ticked because, now that I'm somewhere with WiFi, the number of people who actually bothered to report the outage locally is pretty low
<skellat> So Ashtabula is gonna get triaged as a low priority possibly
<paultag> :(
<skellat> I gotta go, though, as I gotta return home to start filling oil lamps for the evening
<skellat> Well, at least I'm prepared for a scenario like this
<Unit193> Dang, I didn't get any storms. :(
<skellat> Unit193: Enjoy it
 * skellat says goodnight and resumes being "On The Run"
<Unit193> I would if I had one...
<Unit193> paultag: Free in two days?  I should have an update if he doesn't release another bugfix. :P
<paultag> Unit193: yep
<Unit193> Sweet.
<paultag> :)
<skellat> .weather 44004
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 66.2°F (19°C), 29.95in (1011mb), Light Thundery Rain, Mist, Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KYNG, 02:51Z
<skellat> .weather KERI
<jenni> Clear ☼, 20°C, 1014mb, Gentle breeze 7kt (↑) - EETN 03:20Z
<yano> .wiki EETN
<jenni> "Tallinn Airport (Estonian: Lennart Meri Tallinna lennujaam) (IATA: TLL, ICAO: EETN) or Lennart Meri Tallinn Airport, formerly Ülemiste Airport, is the largest airport in Estonia and home base of the national airline Estonian Air." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EETN
<yano> .wiki KERI
<jenni> "KERI (1410 AM 'Faith & Family 1410 AM') is a radio station broadcasting a Christian radio format." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KERI
<skellat> KERI is the ICAO code for the closest airport to me which is in Erie, PA
<skellat> KCLE would be the code for Hopkins in Cleveland
<Unit193> Temp: 79 F (26 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 74% ~ Alert: Severe Thunderstorm Watch
<skellat> This is the metar output for Erie International Airport just over the line in PA from me: KERI 260251Z 22004KT 10SM CLR 21/18 A2988 RMK AO2 SLP114 T02110183 58003
<skellat> metar -d KERI decodes it if you have the package installed
<yano> weird, jenni is converting KERI to EETN
<skellat> .weather 16501
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 66.2°F (19°C), 29.95in (1011mb), Light Thundery Rain, Mist, Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KYNG, 02:51Z
<skellat> .weather 44135
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 69.8°F (21°C), 29.92in (1010mb), Light Thundery Rain, Light breeze 5kt (↑) - KCLE, 03:27Z
<skellat> Yeah, the KYNG code says it is a weather report coming out of Youngstown-Warren Regional which is totally the wrong way away from Ashtabula or Erie
<yano> weird
<skellat> The ICAO code for Ashtabula County Airport is KHZY
<Unit193> This looks bigger....
<thafreak> .weather 44256
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 73.4°F (23°C), 29.91in (1010mb), Gentle breeze 8kt (↑) - KCLE 13:51Z
<thafreak> So, I'm back...for now
<Unit193> thafreak: Welcome back.
<skellat> Good morning
<skellat> .weather 44004
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 69.8°F (21°C), 29.91in (1010mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 14:51Z
<Unit193> I wouldn't call it "good", but greetings.
<skellat> Unit193: Why isn't it good out your way?
<yano> DOMA is dead
<skellat> And?
<skellat> Oh
<yano> so is prop 8
<skellat> Well
<skellat> Let me put it this way
 * skellat notes for record that in any given year for up to six possible days per year he is a Precinct Election Official designated as a Republican
<yano> and the other 359 days?
<yano> :-p
<skellat> yano: I just don't get to wear the poll judge hat with power to order arrests and authority to conduct elections
<skellat> Life rolls on
<skellat> We live in extremely interesting days.  As Robert Heinlein would have put it, these are The Crazy Years.
<skellat> Enduring through the strange things as well as the economic dislocations is going to require quite a bit of strength regardless of where your political views take you.
<skellat> In the end, though, things will get better.
<skellat> Frankly watching the federal government mess around with issues of tertiary importance right now when there are issues of greater importance like getting the economy righted bothers me greatly.
<skellat> And to discuss the matter further, add the XMPP ID of skellat@fastmail.net and we can talk OTR
<skellat> So, what's happening technologically around our great state?  How are people recovering from the storm?
<yano> i don't do XMPP, but i have been meaning to set that up
<Unit193> I have it, and torchat. :P
<Unit193> There's nothing to recover from, storm wise.
<yano> i've played around with crypto.cat
<Unit193> Bah, Xorg is being crappy...
<thafreak> Unit193: why don't you run Mir then? :-P
<Unit193> Hah, what so I can make it 100% unusable?
<thafreak> but lxde and xfce run on it via xmir now :)
<Unit193> Sure, and you can keep cool in the heat by dumping ice cubes down your shirt every half out, doesn't mean it makes sense. :P
<Unit193> (OK, that one makes more sense then shipping a flavor using XMir.)
 * Unit193 looks at the channel name.
 * paultag giggles
<Unit193> I mean, all hail Mir!
<paultag> oh you guys
<thafreak> I'm burning a centos 6.4 iso right now...
 * thafreak looks at channel name...
 * Unit193 wouldn't use Cent. :P
<thafreak> why not? cause you hate yum?
<paultag> use moar Debian
<thafreak> i'm giving centos 6.4 a try, cause it still uses a 2.6.32 kernel
 * thafreak is looking for alternatives to proxmox ve
<Unit193> Not fond of yum, even with EPEL it's quite lacking, etc.  Debian is me backup in case everything breaks, and if that's too stale I may try Arch.  (I keep wanting to try that anyway.)
<paultag> (Debian testing is a godsend)
<Unit193> Can be quite stale, good on my headless though!
<Unit193> (Debian doesn't care as much about Xfce as it does Gnome. :/ )
<thafreak> well, proxmox ve is wheezy based...but i dunno
<paultag> Testing rarely gets stale, Unit193
<paultag> at least, not with the big stuff.
<paultag> perhaps some corners get dusty, but a chance for you to step in as a maintainer!
<paultag> it's 10 days behind unstable, which is often mostly in-sync with upstream
<Unit193> Thing I keep looking at right now: http://packages.qa.debian.org/i/icecast2.html :/
<jenni> [ Debian Package Tracking System -	icecast2 ] - http://j.mp/18gtjED
<paultag> aren't there legal issues with that or something
<paultag> Oh no, just RC bugs
<Unit193> Yep, translations, or something like that.
<paultag> you should poke it
<paultag> yell at the maintainers
<Unit193> http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gcalcli.html is also old, but already updated locally a while ago. :P  (Wouldn't want to poke, as they may go too new and pickup the new API you need to register an API with Google to use.)
<jenni> [ Debian Package Tracking System -	gcalcli ] - http://j.mp/18gtuj5
<Unit193> paultag: I did actually email the one interested in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=648256 with some work on the package to at least bring it up to current version and fix some issues, haven't heard back yet.
<jenni> [ #648256 - ITP: cherokee -- Very fast, flexible and easy to configure web server - Debian Bug report logs ] - http://j.mp/18gtBLB
<thafreak> cherokee...why is everyone all about cherokee?
<thafreak> I was more confused by cherokee's web based config system than nginx's config file syntax...
<Unit193> Everyone?  Pretty sure it's just me...
<skellat> Oh, heck no: "Unit193: [14:03:46] I mean, all hail Mir!"
<skellat> Unit193: We need to talk to micahg and mrpouit about getting a test re-build done with XMir instead of X just to see how it runs
 * paultag sighs
<paultag> I ♥ NIH
<skellat> I don't mind where it is invented
<skellat> I want it to work
<paultag> that's not what NIH is, skellat
<skellat> Oh
<paultag> NIH is where you rewrite something because it wasn't invented internally
<skellat> National Institutes of Health, not Not Invented Here?
<paultag> like say, Mir
<paultag> or Unity
<paultag> or Upstart
<paultag> or LightDM
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> I will say weston is nice on the RPi
<paultag> Wayland is a nice idea
<paultag> Weston could use love
<skellat> *buntu support for the BeagleBoard is nearly gone which is why mine is on Testing now
<paultag> with imput devices, in particular
<paultag> I wanted to write my own compositor called "Wellesley", my hometown
<paultag> which is between Wayland and Weston
<paultag> physically
<skellat> Nice
<skellat> I'd hesitate to see a compositor named Cleveland
<skellat> Lots of flames
 * paultag giggles
<skellat> City council members getting picked up on DUIs after 2 beers & some Listerine
<skellat> 167 bullets fired at fleeing suspects
<skellat> It wouldn't be a happy compositor
<paultag> bwahaha wut
 * paultag is scraping data on the Cleveland city council as we speak
<paultag> literally in the other window
<paultag> (DUI, I missed that)
<skellat> Councilman Reed of Ward 2
<paultag> bwahahahaha
<skellat> Wasn't his first DUI either
<paultag> did he get his party plates?
<skellat> Nope, no yellow & red plates for him yet
<paultag> http://www.clevelandcitycouncil.org/ward-2.aspx
<jenni> [ Cleveland City Council - Cleveland City Council - Zack Reed, Ward 2 ] - http://j.mp/12l3QWi
<skellat> Those still are discretionary for the sentencing judge
<paultag> ah, shucks.
<skellat> They get handed out around here quite a bit, though
<paultag> aye
<paultag> they sure do
<paultag> http://www.clevelandcitycouncil.org/ward-2.aspx#
<jenni> [ Cleveland City Council - Cleveland City Council - Zack Reed, Ward 2 ] - http://j.mp/12l3QWi
<paultag> Shucks, nothing
<paultag> Oh damn you Thunder::Tech
<paultag> JS without changing the URL slug. Nice.
<paultag> so 2003
<paultag> someone kick them
<skellat> Meh, try my township's website: http://ashtabulatownship.com/
<jenni> [ Ashtabula Township, Ashtabula, Ohio ] - http://j.mp/12l48wq
<paultag> that's not so bad
<paultag> I've seen worse
<skellat> Oh, like this?  SEE: http://www.twpfire.com/
<jenni> [ Ashtabula Township Fire Department ] - http://j.mp/12l4mDH
<paultag> still not that bad
<paultag> this was at least designed
<yano> lol
<skellat> The Fire Department's site is remarkably full of placeholders
<yano> "Completely editable and will grow vertically to fit the text placed in it, but will not grow horizontally, it will just continue to wrap."
<paultag> skellat: try this on for size
 * skellat wonders where the light switch is for the dressing room
<paultag> skellat: see if you can get the sponsors for HB685 on http://alisondb.legislature.state.al.us/acas/ACASLoginMac.asp
<paultag> Welcome to Hell
<jenni> [ Alabama Legislative Information System Online ] - http://j.mp/12l5FCo
<paultag> (from the 2013 session)
<skellat> I got bupkis
<paultag> It's in 2013 not the insane default of 2014 which hasn't started yet
<paultag> (just btw)
<skellat> Which you can't set
<skellat> Nice
<skellat> That takes mad skillz to design dude
<skellat> :-\
<paultag> so many iframes
<paultag> skellat: so you didn't get very far
<paultag> but you have to click in an *insane* order
<paultag> to ungrey out the button to click to get sponsors
<paultag> that site is one of the worst in the USA
<paultag> (btw; http://openstates.org/al/bills/2013rs/HB685/  :D )
<jenni> [ HB 685 - Alabama 2013 Regular Session - Open States ] - http://j.mp/12qywRy
<skellat> Yipe
<Unit193> skellat: 1. Wrong channel.  2. Don't you think there's enough delay now without randomly saying the devs should also do $random?
<Unit193> Upstart and LightDM aren't actually too bad.
<skellat> Unit193: 1.  Understood.  2.  Yeah, I know.
<Unit193> paultag: You haz mail. :P
<Unit193> jrgifford: You made it!
<jrgifford> about freakin' time.
<jrgifford> been away from the laptop, can't type my freenode password reliably on my phone.
<Unit193> Don't want to send it to me in channel? :(
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> not with jandrusk around, he's a security guy.
<jrgifford> ;)
<Unit193> How about ^ ?   He's hiiiiding.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-27
<skellat> Hunh: http://blogs.kde.org/2013/06/26/kubuntu-wont-be-switching-mir-or-xmir
<jenni> [ Kubuntu Won't be Switching to Mir or XMir | blogs.kde.org ] - http://j.mp/138k0UP
<skellat> .weather 44004
<jenni> Scattered, 73.4°F (23°C), 29.84in (1007mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 01:51Z
<paultag> Unit193: kk
 * skellat is **not amused** with the second power outage in 72 hours and notes his jury-rigged lash up of laptop and data stick will run out of power soon
<Unit193> paultag: Boom, http://packages.qa.debian.org/g/gcalcli/news/20130627T164804Z.html
<jenni> [ Accepted gcalcli 2.4.2-1 (source all) ] - http://j.mp/13aFhyD
<paultag> huzzah, Unit193!
<Unit193> So I'd presume that everyone saw the Ubuntu news?  http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/27/mir-plans-in-13-10/  Title says a lot of it, flavors are included (except at least Kubuntu.)
<jenni> [ Mir Plans In 13.10 ] - http://j.mp/19zeG0m
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-28
<skellat> Unit193: Seen it.  Was out at the farm for a good chunk of the day over somebody else's immigration paperwork and then I had an music festival board meeting I had to clerk tonight.
<skellat> NOTES: 1.  OLF was sent a follow-up e-mail to see if they found space for an UbuCon.  2.  LoCo Council e-mailed about "Verified Team" status and what that involves.  3.  Haven't found a contract signer for table.  That remains pending.
<Unit193> skellat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines#Approval_Process
<jenni> [ LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines - Ubuntu Wiki ] - http://j.mp/16D9qDy
<skellat> Unit193: That's in the process of being voided in favor of something new.  As of UDS-1305 the Approved/Unapproved distinction was terminated.
<skellat> Unit193: Let me dig up the blueprint
<skellat> Unit193: Apparently I can't find the particular blueprint and LP is great for not being very searchable in that regard.  The Approved/Unapproved distinction did go away in May but the Wiki wasn't updated as the new "Verified Team" regime wasn't officially announced yet.
<Unit193> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1303-loco-community
<jenni> [ LoCo Community - what's next? : Blueprints : Ubuntu ] - http://j.mp/13bckCA
<skellat> Unit193: The bad thing is I can't find the e-mail to the blueprint from 1305 where Jono marked off that the change was DONE.  My e-mails don't get stored for very long in any sort of accessible form.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy.
<thafreak> what'd i miss?
<Unit193> What are you looking to miss?  I made my hackish package less bad by using diverts. :P
<thafreak> diverts?
<Unit193> dpkg-divert, yep.
<thafreak> I've never delved into deb packaging...
<thafreak> what's it do?
<Unit193> Basically, I can overwrite files installed by other packages (not quite, but it's what I need to do, basically.)
<thafreak> oh ok...cool
<thafreak> i need to learn more about packaging
<thafreak> all i can do now is backport packages
<paultag> packaging isn't hard.
<paultag> Oh, dpkg-divert. That's bad juju.
<thafreak> yeah, just need to find the time to sit down and figure it out
<paultag> Hope you're not planning on getting it into the archive :)
<Unit193> paultag: Indeed, but at least better than sed.  Heck no I'm not. :P
<paultag> I've done worse :3
<paultag> hairycandy uses lots of dpkg-divert magic
<paultag> in the worse case, it diverts usr/bin/awesome to usr/bin/awesome.real and adds a wrapepr as awesome
<paultag> to do autostarting
<Unit193> This is a replacement for a sed script that'd try to modify a line in place...
<paultag> so bad
<paultag> so bad
<paultag> so good
<Unit193> live-tools and pidgin-sipe use it too. :P
<paultag> the number of packakges in the archive that use divert must be low
<paultag> because you can't divert the same file twice.
<thafreak> so, I've discovered evilvte...
<thafreak> seems pretty low cpu usage...need to try it on my pi
<paultag> why not use that hip one from a while back
<paultag> had some funny nam
<paultag> e
<thafreak> dunno...evilvte is in the repos
<thafreak> heard of some other ones, but they seem to require compiling from source...which i may still do on the pi
<paultag> I need some hard drives to hook up to my pis
<paultag> than I can use them a bit more.
<paultag> then
<paultag> damnit words
<thafreak> i have one of those drive adaptors, where you just stick plug a bare hard drive in it, like it's a game cartdrige
<paultag> yah
<thafreak> i have an old drive in it, and it keeps "disconnecting"
<thafreak> I need to set up automount I think
<thafreak> er autofs
<thafreak> whatever it's called these days
<thafreak> .weather 44256
<JENNI> Cloudy, 77.0°F (25°C), 29.59in (999mb), Gentle breeze 9kt (↑) - KCLE 15:51Z
<skellat> .weather 44004
<JENNI> Cloudy, 75.2°F (24°C), 29.56in (998mb), Gentle breeze 9kt (↑) - KYNG 15:51Z
<skellat> .weather KHZY
<JENNI> Cloudy, 75.2°F (24°C), 29.56in (998mb), Gentle breeze 9kt (↑) - KYNG 15:51Z
<Unit193> skellat: What are you doing now?  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01304.html
<JENNI> [ Deactivated : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - http://j.mp/12vOERQ
<skellat> What I said I would
<skellat> Trying to write a friendly reply
<Unit193> Kicking people out?
<skellat> Gimme a minute
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> I see, but still disagree.
<skellat> Well
<skellat> Even if everybody gets unified to where the needs is felt to replace me quickly...
<skellat> ...good will come of this
<skellat> It is like watching ripples in a pond when you drop a rock in
<skellat> Stillness changes to activity as reaction radiates outward
<Unit193> Not all activity is good.
<skellat> Well, at least we can let it roll and I'll take the heat if any erupts
<skellat> That's what I'm there for anyhow
<skellat> Family are pulling me away to do things.  Have a good rest of the night Unit193.  I expect smoke coming out of my inbox soon enough.
<paultag> when I first took over as BDFL, I wrote a script to email everyone directly
<paultag> and reminded them where the real list is, and that we exist
<paultag> got quite a positive response
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-29
<Unit193> Anyone else used to use Google Reader?  What'd you switch to?
<skellat> Unit193: I use the aggregator tool "rawdog" which is in the repos with a cron job on a remote server that runs twice per day and gives me a single HTML file with all the RSS dump for that period to review.  Works quite well for me though the dump file can be kinda long.
<Unit193> Ah, I see.  It seems to have the whole article in there (which indicates you read most or all of them.)  I currently use newsbeuter sync'd to Google reader, but only visit the site to mark something as unread when I accidently open it. >_>
<skellat> Unit193: My set up only updates twice per day.  Shortly after 12 noon and shortly after 8 PM.
<skellat> I usually read those in conjunction with Opera as it handles bookmarking better than FF
<skellat> FF does start to gag after a few too many bookmarks are in its queue and circulating via Sync
<skellat> I tried using Thunderbird as an RSS reader but it was too cumbersome
<skellat> Liferea was nice when del.icio.us handled bookmarks nicely but I've not found something nice to link it up with
<skellat> My set up on rawdog just works for me.  It isn't the best but I've gotten used to it over time.  It has been in use for a couple years but the back-end was moved directly to the server only a few months ago.
 * skellat has to run for family reunion type stuff
<paultag> Unit193: newsblur is awesome.
<paultag> Unit193: and f/oss
<Unit193> "https://newsvi.be" kind of looked interesting, but right now Newsbeuter just has TinyTinyRSS, and I don't plan to host my own.
<Unit193> paultag: Think they are working on nwsblur sync, actually.
<paultag> Newsblur is just amazing.
<paultag> and the dudes are super cool that hack on it.
<paultag> I ♥ newsblur
<Unit193> Eh...
<Unit193> That ones interface doesn't seem to be my thing, I think I'm going to forgo online RSS feeds right now.
<Darkwing> skellat: Ping
<Unit193> Darkwing!  Hello.
<Darkwing> HEY Unit193
<Darkwing> :D
<Darkwing> Hows life?
<Unit193> paultag: It's called "The mutt of RSS" :D
<Unit193> Darkwing: Well, I'm still alive, but can't hear (so well) in the right side. :/
<Unit193> You?
<Darkwing> Not bad, busy with my kids, I have them this summer and busy with Uni
<paultag> Unit193: newsblur?
<Unit193> Nah, what I use: http://newsbeuter.org/
<jenni> [ Introduction ] - http://j.mp/19H11o5
<Darkwing> Unit193: What happened?
<Unit193> Darkwing: Not fully sure, but pretty sure it'll be back.
<Darkwing> hmmz...
<Unit193> Yeah, annoying as it's harder to understand people.  I'm too young for this. :P
<Darkwing> How many Ubuntu people normally show for OLF?
<Unit193> I still haven't been able to go yet. :/  He's looking for someone to sign off on it.
<Darkwing> I was thinking of an UbuCon.
<Darkwing> I helped put together two for SCALE in LA... They were the biggest success.
<Darkwing> We had almost 300 people the second time.
<Darkwing> Jono Bacon told me he was going to OLF, so, I figured he might be a draw if we can get him to do a talk there.
<Unit193> https://reps.mozilla.org/u/Saberdragon65/ or https://reps.mozilla.org/u/treed593/ are as close as it gets.
<jenni> [ Mozilla Reps - Profile of Saberdragon65 ] - http://j.mp/11UIyf6
<jenni> [ Mozilla Reps - Profile of treed593 ] - http://j.mp/11UIyvt
<skellat> Darkwing: PONG!
<skellat> Darkwing: You've got mail
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-06-30
<skellat> .weather 44004
<jenni> Overcast ☁, 71.6°F (22°C), 29.82in (1006mb), Light breeze 4kt (↑) - KYNG 15:51Z
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-23
<Unit193> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1X9z9gEpAE8lfNRAZhSpm3c05v6Nau4LY_m0yoQygbVU/edit?usp=sharing Just set this up, currently only myself and James can edit as I don't seem to have belkinsa's or skellat's Google account.
<jenni> [ OLF 2014 talks - Google Sheets ] - https://j.mp/1romoQ7
<Unit193> belkinsa: Got the email prepped to the lists?  OLF is interested in how many slots it'll have to fill.
<belkinsa> Unit193, I don't but I will do that today along with that link you showed.
<belkinsa> Unit193, didn't we have some ideas for talks about K/X/L/Ubuntu from the last meeting?
<Unit193> Ideas, nobody committed to doing any.
<Unit193> (That I remember or saw in backlog)
<belkinsa> Right.
<belkinsa> Sigh, we do indeed need outside the LoCo help and that's my e-mail that I'm writing.
<Unit193> ...We haven't asked the loco yet even..
<belkinsa> Good point, but we don't have that many active people.
<Unit193> Won't know until we have something to be active on.
<belkinsa> Good point again.
<belkinsa> And done.
<belkinsa> And I still need to write up a summary of the meeting and post it on my blog.
<Unit193> MarkDude: Heya, dude! ;)
<MarkDude> Hello Unit193
<MarkDude> Ohio everyone
<belkinsa> o/
<MarkDude> belkinsa,
<Unit193> 'bout that time of year again, yep.
 * MarkDude toook a break from IRC, slowly adding back channels
 * MarkDude has "new take" some where along the line, despite my nuttiness- I found my opinions are middle of the road
<MarkDude> Anythng exciting happen recently?
 * thafreak lurks from the shadows...
<MarkDude> Darkwing, is like married and I think has triplets or sumthin' XD
 * MarkDude knows you- has any hardware offended you recently (some has with me)
<thafreak> who me?
<MarkDude> Just a reasonable assumption that hardware offends geeks (/me has decided to not small talk weather, unless its mayhemXD)
<paultag> the X1-Carbon 2014 offends me
<thafreak> of course hardware offends me
<paultag> that keyboard sucks
<paultag> and the virtual F keys piss me off
<thafreak> paultag offends me too though
<paultag> also no thinklight
<paultag> which is crap
<paultag> otherwise a great machine
<MarkDude> Were we to make a list of "people offended by Paul" the list would START with his friends ;D
 * MarkDude too XD
<paultag> :>
 * Unit193 is on the list. :D
<thafreak> any of you use this: http://seafile.com/en/home/ yet?
<jenni> [ Seafile ] - https://j.mp/1m5jpaa
 * MarkDude gets moar coffee, coulda sworn you shared a Selfie link. "let me take a selfie".....
<thafreak> no selfies dude
<thafreak> i've taken like 3 in my life...they all look dumb
<thafreak> there's just no point
<MarkDude> Agreed
<MarkDude> Gf, best friend, and too many other folks I know feel otherwise. I have started seeing how bad I can do with this bad art form
<thafreak> well, if you're doing it as a form of artistic expression, then I guess you have a point for doing it :)
<MarkDude> https://twitter.com/TheCommunitizer/status/477222980523532289
<jenni> [ Twitter / TheCommunitizer: #CommunityLeadershipSummit ... ] - https://j.mp/1m5lYZL
<thafreak> nice
<thafreak> what happened to the stache?
<MarkDude> Yes, me being CUTE is a fail, so hopefully humor starts there. Hello Kitty just keeps it real
 * MarkDude reserves the right to have moar facial hair. Besides, I have worn MOST styles, just need to lipcurtain (civil war general look) possibly the Asimov/Danzig
<thafreak> I like to grow out all the facial hair I can, let it go as long as possible, then slowly shave parts off to try out various styles
<thafreak> I do take pictures...so I guess  those would be selfies...well there goes that 3 in my lifetime number...i forgot about those
<MarkDude> Agreed. My lipcurtain pic was just shaving fun, as was Amish/Abe Lincoln look
<thafreak> well thats how I remember you from the one OLF I met you at (was it just one..?)
<MarkDude> Those are pics for future generations. I think selfie means STOPPING regualr activites, and taking one.
<MarkDude> lol- usually its more than 1 conference. Im looking at my long distance planning calendar. After OSCON and CLS, Im seeign whats on the list. Oh, it may be a bit of distance but, check out seagl
<MarkDude> Seattle http://seagl.org/
<jenni> [ Seattle GNU/Linux Conference ] - http://seagl.org
 * MarkDude misses that stache. Hmmm lets see how the gf feels about this XD
<MarkDude> Question; does anyone know any Filipino/Tagalog speakers? /me needs more practice
<MarkDude> Speaking it not so much an issue- my lack of skills make "singing" relative https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152156111003805&set=vb.717333804&type=3
<jenni> [ Mark Terranova - Singing in Tagalog | Facebook ] - https://j.mp/1m5pjb5
<MarkDude> Pusong bato means stony heart or heart of stone
<Unit193> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=30 :D
<jenni> [ Blitzortung.org – lightning map USA, Canada – thunderstorms and lightning strikes ] - https://j.mp/1m5rNGH
<Unit193> paultag: Howdy.  So maybe you've seen I've been working with Asheesh?  Got to talking generally, and he's offered to review something for me so if it'd help you timewise to have him review samdump, I can poke him.
<paultag> Awesome!
<paultag> Yeah, that'd be great
<paultag> Asheesh is the bestest
<paultag> I love asheesh
<paultag> he's basically the best
<Unit193> Yeah, he's pretty great.
<Unit193> Also converted his svn packaging repo to git-buildpackage format. \o/
<dzho> laroia?
<Unit193> That's the one!
<paultag> He's the best.
<dzho> his folks run a place about a mile from here.
<paultag> Yeah!
<dzho> haven't met him yet, though.
<paultag> Wait, you're in SF?
<paultag> You should go to Beowulf
<dzho> no
<Unit193> Haven't met him either, kind of hope some Debian people show up to OLF though.
 * paultag squints
<paultag> I thought you were in NY
<paultag> Oh, right.
<dzho> I am
<paultag> He went to RIT, didn't he
<dzho> sounds consistent
<paultag> He's great.
<paultag> I got a shout-out this year at http://pyvideo.org/video/2631/python-packaging-simplified-for-end-users-app-d :)
<jenni> [ pyvideo.org - Python packaging simplified, for end users, app developers ] - https://j.mp/1yGtyEh
<paultag> Anyway, he's great.
<Unit193> +1
<Unit193> Easy to get along with for sure.
<paultag> I do enjoy having asheesh around
<paultag> if you havn't seen that talk, it's funny
<dzho> about 2 minutes in, but need to walk the dog.
<paultag> D:
<paultag> It's hilarious
<paultag> I love Asheeh's snarky humor
<dzho> so, it will live there in a tab for who knows how long until I get back to it
<paultag> sudp pip install
<dzho> virtualenv first and almost always
<dzho> well
<dzho> ok, maybe not before pip
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-24
<Darkwing> Unit193: Just because I lerk... Doesn't mean anything. :D
<Unit193> Darkwing: Nono, it does it does! :D
<Darkwing> Unit193: Nope. Nada. LOL
 * Unit193 kidding.
<Darkwing> hehehehe
<Darkwing> How is everything?
<Darkwing> Still planning on an Ubucon?
<Unit193> That we are.
<Unit193> Call for talks.
<Darkwing> For Ubucon? Where?
<Unit193> Had a meeting two nights ago in here, and mailinglist: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-ohio/msg01442.html
<jenni> [ People Wanted for OLF/UbuCon Talks : Mailing list archive : ubuntu-us-ohio team in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/1lMo06M
<Unit193> I hope to actually make it.
<Unit193> Darkwing: Indiana, weren't you?
<belkinsa> Darkwing, and did you want to do the a talk on one of the flavours?
<cyberanger> paultag: yeah, he did go to RIT
<thafreak> think it's worth $35 to register ican.computer just to host my resume?
<Unit193> Hah. :D
<thafreak> i think I'm registering literally.rocks and just have a high res image of rocks on there
<Unit193> Ahaha, niice.  Also great for rDNS. thafreak.literally.rocks
<thafreak> crap, i never thought of that
<thafreak> too bad it's just pre-register
<Darkwing> Yes, Indiana. Fort Wayne.
<Darkwing> I was. I was a Kubuntu user till I got my new laptop. It has a fancy HiDPI screen... KDE not so much ready.
<Darkwing> What day is Ubucon on?
<Darkwing> Ahhhh Friday.
<Darkwing> Ohhhh.... Looking at the dates.
<Darkwing> I might not be able to make it.
<Darkwing> Wife is due Halloween.
<Unit193> :(
<Unit193> But, great for the wife, first one?
<Darkwing> My 4th her 1st.
<Unit193> Well hey.
<Darkwing> Yup lol
<thafreak> Anyone try cirros?
<MarkDude> Asheesh rocks. Met him at Creative Commons event. He was carrying around a small tiger in his pocket.
<MarkDude> Darkwing, always is lerking. Halloween? Sooooo many jokes, will get back to you with some
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-25
<paultag>         cols: 80,
<paultag>         rows: 24,
<paultag>         useStyle: true,
<paultag>         screenKeys: true
<paultag> Hopps.
<paultag> Whoops.
<belkinsa> Lol
<belkinsa> I guess you have lost the game!
<paultag> bah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-06-26
<belkinsa> jrgifford and Unit193, has anyone replied to Beth's e-mail?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-22
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2015/06/22/columbus-ohio--nitrate-advisory-cancelled-water-safe-to-drink-for-infants.html
<jenni> [ Nitrate Advisory Cancelled; Water Safe To Drink For Infants | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1GvAbJS
<dzho> fertilizer run-off.  yum.
<yano> indeed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-23
<bynarie> wuts up
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-06-24
<yano> https://www.respectourprivacy.com/
<jenni> [ Save Domain Privacy: Respect our privacy. Don't expose WHOIS data. ] - https://j.mp/1Jinyc6
<yano> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/06/senate-passes-fast-track-we-can-still-prevent-tpp-train-wreck
<jenni> [ The Senate Passes Fast Track—But We Can Still Prevent the TPP Train Wreck | Electronic Frontier Foundation ] - https://j.mp/1Lv9UCU
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-27
<dzho> again?
 * Unit193 waves to dzho too.
<dzho> heh
 * dzho was wondering if there was some supernatural story to be told here
<belkinsa> Welcome back, gilbert.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-28
<yano> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caps_lock#International_Caps_Lock_Day
<jenni> [ Caps lock - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://bit.ly/L44QZ0
<yano> http://wcbe.org/post/bmv-start-accepting-credit-cards-week
<jenni> [ BMV To Start Accepting Credit Cards This Week | WCBE 90.5 FM ] - https://bit.ly/28XPQs1
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-29
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.  What great weather we are having in this part of Ohio.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-06-30
<yano> http://www.whio.com/news/news/local-govt-politics/ohio-supreme-court-to-hear-springfield-red-light-c/nrqWT/
<jenni> [ Ohio Supreme Court to hear Springfield red light camera lawsuit | www.whio.com ] - https://bit.ly/29bp4jQ
<Unit193> yano: You busy the 11th or 12th?
<yano> Unit193: I work during the day but I can be free in the evening
<Unit193> Asheesh is going to be in Ohio for a wedding, not sure you know him?
<yano> I don't recognize that IRC nick
<yano> who has a wedding on a Mon/Tues?
<Unit193> Hah, nah.  He's got a wedding there, and has those days open.
<Unit193> Asheesh Laroia is a Debian and Ubuntu person, thought you had a chance of knowing him too perhaps.
<pavlushka> yano: Hindu peoples can have wedding on any day and at any moment, its called Lagna.
<pavlushka> mostly people from India
<yano> oh, maybe? I'm not close/tight with people in the Ubuntu/Debian circles
<yano> pavlushka: ooh, neat, I didn't know that
<pavlushka> Hello Unit193 ; you wanna go?
<Unit193> At this point, I've only met one or two, and not sure how involved they are anymore.  I talk to people online is all. :P
<Unit193> pavlushka: To a social meetup?  Not my cup of tea generally, but maybe sure.
<pavlushka> Unit193: lol, why so?
<pavlushka> Unit193: Its fun, They fast/Upwas till the Lagna, and only after that they eat, some time they had to fast more than a day may be.
<pavlushka> Unit193: So you dont have to have a cup of tea, :p
<Unit193> Ah, if you're talking about that, yeah weddings aren't my favorite either. :P
<pavlushka> Unit193: why so? Is it because you are not married or what?
<pavlushka> yano: what do you think?
<yano> what do I think about what?
<pavlushka> yano: I was just trying to involve in the convo, go with the flow, :p
<yano> oh, hah
<Unit193> yano: Where's a decent place to go then? :P
<pavlushka> Unit193: are you in the office? just curious, you know, I am always curious with Units, :p
<Unit193> I'm still in Ohio, does that count for anything?
<yano> Unit193: in Columbus?
<yano> for food, there are lots of places
<yano> .food 43210
<jenni> How about, Cap City Fine Diner and Bar?
<Unit193> Yeah, I've only metup with people here.
<yano> https://thebrexitplan.com/
<jenni> [ Exclusive: Nigel Farage's Plan for UK Departure of the EU ] - https://thebrexitplan.com
<dzho> yano++ for the brexit link
<jenni> yano: +4/-0, 4
<dzho> I found that very illuminating
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-07-01
<yano> lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-07-03
<PCLine__> Unit193, I am alive - Just busy with life.
<PCLine__> (since its raining - Just had some time to look over the History).
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-26
<yano> https://pyohio.org/
<jenni> [ PyOhio | Welcome ] - https://pyohio.org
<yano> who all is going to PyOhio?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-27
<thafreak> I'll be at PyOhio if there is any interest in an ubuntu people meetup :)
<AntonM> Hi
<AntonM> Hi
<AntonM> What happened here?
<Unit193> What do you mean?
<AntonM> Why is Ubuntu Ohio inactive, and when did it become inactive?
<dzho> it's probably inactive because no one did the necessary
<AntonM> What's "the necessary"?
<Unit193> Well pretty much there's pyohio and OLF, Ubuntu Ohio isn't really involved with the former, just a bit of the latter.  It's inactive, well, because there's a lack of activity.  People have either moved on, or are less focused on this group since it doesn't really have a goal or focus.  Every so often, LoCos had to go through a process to be kept as approved/active, and we didn't.
<Unit193> I presume that's what dzho is talking about.
<Unit193> I'm not sure what outreach stuff would even need to happen in Ohio.
<Unit193> AntonM: That's not to say the people here aren't active in Ubuntu, I'm certainly still active.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-28
<yano> HAPPY INTERNATIONAL CAPS LOCK DAY! https://is.gd/CAPSLOCKDAY
<jenni> [ internetonal caps lock day home page ] - https://is.gd
<yano> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3341-1/
<jenni> [ USN-3341-1: Systemd vulnerability | Ubuntu ] - https://bit.ly/2tl1ufa
<AntonM> Hi
<Unit193> Howdy.
<AntonM> Is there anything that could make this group more active?
<AntonM> Also, does the mailing list allow OpenPGP?
<Unit193> As in, can you send a signed message?  It should do that just fine, sure.  I've used inline gpg on the Xubuntu lists.
<Unit193> Sorry I can't answer the first question, I'm not really sure as to how one can make the group be more active.  There used to be Ubuntu Hours, but those seemed to have fizzled out a bit.
<AntonM> Does anyone still use the mailing list much? I could ask on there for any ideas.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-06-29
<Unit193> yano-wallop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/1701068
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1701068
<jenni> [ Bug #1701068 “motd is advertising HBO's Silicon Valley” : Bugs : base-files package : Ubuntu ] - https://bit.ly/2tnuq5X
<yano> Unit193: sent
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-06-27
<thafreak> slack's broke...but IRC still works :)
<dzho> heh
<Unit193> I'd never have noticed had it not been for all the people on IRC commenting. :3
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-06-28
<dzho> Unit193: saaaaame
<Unit193> dzho: It might just be a sign we IRC too much.
<dzho> hush
<Unit193> Well huh, forgot you were in there.:3
<dzho> wait, what?
<thafreak> Every team I work for has a slack...
<thafreak> "luckily" I'm only on like 2 other slack teams now for customers
<thafreak> also, look what I stumbled upon today: http://gutuma.com/
<thafreak> Someone left a DEBUG=True turned on by accident
<YANO> that's not good
